# Lets hear it for healthy Lentil Soup!!!



## christiana (Aug 7, 2008)

Ladies in my class have just outdone themselves in ministering to me after my move! So appreciated! This Lentil Soup just makes you think of 'pure health' just reading it and the flavors are unimaginably scrumptious! Try it!! I think the book this came from is Eat to Live. I plan to get the book also!

1 c. lentils for every 3 cups water - I used 4 cups of water. Chicken broth would have been good, too.
1/2 medium onion, chopped
1 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. basil
It didn't call for salt, but I added salt, of course
3 big ripe tomatoes, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped - I used 3 stalks
The recipe didn't call for barley, but I added 1/4c. barley. I really like barley, too. I think I'll add more next time.
Also, it didn't call for carrots, but I added 1/2 small bag of baby carrots, chopped
(I told you what I added, in case you want to try the recipe as it was - let me know if you'd like to borrow the book.)

Cook lentils and barley in water for 30 minutes with onion, carrots, pepper, and basil. Add tomatoes and celery and cook for an additional 15 minutes. Quick and easy, huh? 

Other ingredients in the other recipes were corn, tomato sauce, zucchini. I was thinking that it reminded me of cooked okra - got me to thinking of cooking up some sliced okra and tomato. Ummm, the possibilities are endless. Let me know what you do with it. In the book, it's called Lisa's Lovely Lentil Soup. Maybe we can call it - Lovely Lentil Soup


----------



## christiana (Aug 7, 2008)

WHFoods: Lentils

Read up on Lentils:


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, Christiana! I love lentil soup. I have a recipe in a file somewhere too, if I can dig it up.


----------

